# painting MDF



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

i know i know i know ... this forum is about finishing wood ... and MDF is NOT wood. :thumbdown:

but this still seems like the most logical place for this question ... :smile:

can you use a water-based primer or paint on MDF? or is that not recommended because MDF does not tolerate water well? :confused1:


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

I certainly wouldn't recommend it unless you sealed the MDF first with something like shellac, oil based primer, or something else that didn't have significant water in it. Doing that would solve your problem. But that's just me.....


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Chris Curl said:


> i know i know i know ... this forum is about finishing wood ... and MDF is NOT wood. :thumbdown:
> 
> but this still seems like the most logical place for this question ... :smile:
> 
> can you use a water-based primer or paint on MDF? or is that not recommended because MDF does not tolerate water well? :confused1:


MDF doesn't exactly go into meltdown over a few drops of water but it is best to avoid it. The faces will tolerate latex paint quite well, it's the edges or machined areas that are chancy. BIN (tinted shellac) is my first choice but it is expensive and stinky. Zinserr Cover Stain is also good but it requires solvent cleanup as well. I've also used Zinserr 1-2-3, latex based primer, with satisfactory results, just don't saturate the edges.:smile:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

MDF paints pretty good. It needs some light sanding before attempting to finish it. There are chemicals on the surface with don't react very well with some finishes, lacquer especially. Any raw edges need considerable sealing as it absorbes any finish you put on it like a sponge. I normally stack the parts up and put two coats of sealer or primer on the edges before I really start the finishing process.

There is no reason you can't use water based primer and paint on MDF. It just might take more coats if you use that approach. You can use an oil based primer like Kilz original first and topcoat with latex. Sherwin Williams sells a white lacquer primer called Bushwacker primer that could also be used. It covers well, dries fast and sands easy.


----------



## Rick Mosher (Feb 26, 2009)

Sand the raw edges REALLY well, 220 or even 320 and then wipe on a glue size (yellow glue thinned 1:1 with water) after the glue size dries (10 to 15 minutes max) scuff sand with 220 like you would scuff sand finish. If you are using a WB primer the first 2 coats must be very light, don't allow the finish to puddle at all. After getting a good build that way you will be OK. You could also use the BIN or any shellac based primer to seal the edges also. Just thin it down and brush or wipe on any raw edges and then scuff sand the same as with the glue size. Do a few sample boards and you will see how well it works.


----------

